# Toronto "'fest" Anyone?



## steve (Jan 7, 2002)

Chris

Sounds like we're getting some decent response. I'll send you an e-mail with my e-mail address and we can get something going.

Anyother Canadians willing to help organize?


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

We could probably get a great group rate on a decent hotel like the Westin or something. I mean, what's $200 CDN to us? 

steve, if you could post my message above at the various other locations that this thread is being promoted, that'd be great. I'll be checking that yahoo box as soon as I get home (we're banned from checking yahoo mail at work).


----------



## SohJai (Apr 25, 2002)

I'm in..! hehe..:bigpimp:


----------



## motts-02-325i (Jan 7, 2002)

i'm in for sure.:thumb:


----------



## steve (Jan 7, 2002)

Any TO folks willing/wanting to help organize?


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

I wonder if we can get this stickied. :thumb:


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

Thanks Ashe!


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

Hey everyone,

Thus far I've only received 6 email registrations for the event out of the 15 comitted folks! C'mon people, your emails help ensure that this event will actually occur! =)


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

*New Yahoo! Group for TO Meeting!*

In the spirit of Alee's great BMW Sticky Pedal group, I've decided it would be much more efficient for us as a group to setup this Yahoo! group for the TO meeting. From now on, if you'd like to become a part of the meeting, you may do so in one of two ways:

1) Go to *http://groups.yahoo.com/group/to_bmw_meet/* to subscribe

2) Send a blank email to *[email protected] *

Either way you'll be subscribed and be able to receive future updates on what the plans are for this meeting (events, meeting points, hotel accomodations, sponsorships, times, etc.).

*If you have any questions and/or difficulties, email me directly at [email protected]. Thanks!*


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

Chris - you da man!! :thumb:


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## 323Ci-Toronto (Dec 22, 2001)

*Count me in*

Great idea. Spread the word around. I will add the link at the teutonic.ca forum. The next Trillium BMWCCA chapter meets on May 9th. We could mention it there too.


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

*Re: Count me in*



323Ci-Toronto said:


> *Great idea. Spread the word around. I will add the link at the teutonic.ca forum. The next Trillium BMWCCA chapter meets on May 9th. We could mention it there too. *


Good idea! We only have 7 members of the group so far!


----------



## bol (Dec 24, 2001)

Lets start the 'send bol to Toronto fund'! :lmao:


----------



## Mystikal (Dec 20, 2001)

bol said:


> *Lets start the 'send bol to Toronto fund'! :lmao: *


LOL, you and Clem always begging for airplane tickets..:lmao:


----------



## ObD (Dec 29, 2001)

Mystikal said:


> *
> 
> LOL, you and Clem always begging for airplane tickets..:lmao: *


Think bus ticket or train ticket :lmao:


----------



## 325xi-SteelGray (Dec 27, 2001)

*I'd love to drive to Toronto too!*

Count me in as well! I'd be willing to help with any planning or organizing as well. We could all follow each other - Syracusers could meet us in Rochester, then we stop and pick up those in Buffalo (even though they stole our area code), then continue on!


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

*Re: I'd love to drive to Toronto too!*



325xi-SteelGray said:


> *then we stop and pick up those in Buffalo (even though they stole our area code), then continue on! *


LOL! They did dammit, but one can only infer from the change in OUR area that Rochester is the booming town and Buffalo is going straight down the tubes! :lol:

So far we have 10 members in the Yahoo! group, and I imagine if we can get 20 we'll start the ball on planning. Right now everything's just basically assumed... like organizing a hotel, a road trip, etc. Specific events within TO (i.e. clubbing) will be discussed as the group becomes larger. Also there is no set date at this point, but it looks like late summer/early fall.


----------



## empowerd (May 4, 2002)

In case some of you didn't know.... there's already an annual Toronto based BMW "fest" taking place..... it's called

BimmerCruize '02

I'm currently looking into a larger lot than last year's event due to size and turn-out expected. It will most likely be in Mississauga with numerous vendors and the date is not yet confirmed (looking at Aug 11th). Expecting 200 BMW's from all over. I will keep people posted about the progress of the event. The biggest snag right now is purchasing the $10million liability insurance for the event, but I think I found something this week.

Here's a link to a discussion we're having about it on Maxbimmer...

BimmerCruize '02

P.S. There's more planning than you guys might think for a GTA based event.

Randy Sparre
Maxbimmer moderator


----------



## Mystikal (Dec 20, 2001)

Sounds like it may be better to just combine efforts here. Chris, what do you think? :dunno:

BTW: Randy, were you at Wheels Direct in Scarborough on Wednesday?


----------



## junglee (May 6, 2002)

I'm in as well.....

Junglee


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

Mystikal said:


> *Sounds like it may be better to just combine efforts here. Chris, what do you think? :dunno:
> 
> BTW: Randy, were you at Wheels Direct in Scarborough on Wednesday? *


I must concur. =) I do, however, wonder about the size of such an event and whether a smaller, more concentrated event (like ours, mostly e46 3'ers) would be more attractive. Do we want a huge production or do we want a smaller manageable event?


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

webguy330i said:


> *
> 
> I must concur. =) I do, however, wonder about the size of such an event and whether a smaller, more concentrated event (like ours, mostly e46 3'ers) would be more attractive. Do we want a huge production or do we want a smaller manageable event? *


Why not do both? Some guys might not want to trek out to TO twice, but since its only 1.5 hours fo me, what the hell!


----------



## steve (Jan 7, 2002)

Ackster said:


> *
> 
> Why not do both? Some guys might not want to trek out to TO twice, but since its only 1.5 hours fo me, what the hell! *


I'd have to agree with the rest of the board. Let's support the guys at MaxBimmer, this way they can attract better sponsors. For those interested in an e46 only run, we could do that later.

Remove the sticky?


----------



## EricE330ci (Apr 30, 2002)

*E46Toronto.com*

E46Toronto.com will also be at the MaxBimmer event.

E46T is having a meet this weekend. The last meet had about 25-30 E46's

http://www.e46toronto.com/cgi-bin/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic&f=1&t=000381


----------



## M-TEKNIIK (May 17, 2002)

I'm definitely in for whatever.....just put me down and let me know when :thumb: :thumb: 
-Alfred


----------

